
Atlassian just broke Sourcetree Mac and Windows with 2 updates - Sujan
https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=sourcetree
======
tarkasteve
Yeah, it's a bit of a mess, the team are looking into fixes. In the meantime
it appears a downgrade is a reasonable workaround. Links to known-good
versions:

[http://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/SourceTre...](http://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/SourceTree_2.1.dmg)

[https://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/windows/...](https://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/windows/SourceTreeSetup_1.7.0.32509.exe)

(Disclaimer; I'm Atlassian employee, although not on Sourcetree so I don't
have any special insight.)

~~~
Sujan
Thanks.

The team now acknowledged the problems on Twitter and is said to be working on
fixes:
[https://twitter.com/sourcetree/status/699624992003244033](https://twitter.com/sourcetree/status/699624992003244033)

("Funny" that this is the first public mention of @sourctree of any update -
nothing on the blog, Twitter feed...)

~~~
rajksarkar
We launched the beta to get feedback before officially posting the blog,
tweets, etc.

~~~
Sujan
Beta? I upgraded from one of these normal popups that come when I start the
app. When I do "Help" -> "Check for Updates" it still offers me 1.8.1 without
any beta label. Am I overlooking something?

~~~
skeletonjelly
I think they mean "we launched the beta" and then made it the stable release
not that you're on the beta channel

